# Am I becoming a grumpy old man?



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Today I queue at the petrol pump forecourt, behind a chap who first walks all round the forecourt to find a plastic glove to wear so he can fill his car with fuel. Then after several minutes at the pump while filling his car, he then leans across to his rear hatch and opens it. Low and behold there are four petrol cans in the back, which Iâ€™ve no doubt after watching his earlier fastidious time wasting, he would now probably fill each can so precisely I would be in danger of becoming very grumpy. So I left to get my fuel else where.

Iâ€™m just curious as to whether others would be wound up by this.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes defo I would have been behind bars by now if it was me


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Grumpy old men :roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Wheres Saint? :wink: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Here!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Here!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

and it's

sa|nt

thanks!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> and it's
> 
> sa|nt
> 
> thanks!!


Grumpy old bastard.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

saint said:


> and it's
> 
> sa|nt
> 
> thanks!!


 [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

My grumpiness got really bad when I reached 40 last year. I seem to have totally lost my perspective on everything (everybody really). I'd have been revving my engine, tooting my horn and swearing at Mrs B if this had happened to me whereas when I was 39 I would have turned up the music and used the opportunity to chill out a bit. :x :x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

We have a Powder room....So why not a grumpy od men forum....I think we would see more traffic in it than the powder room


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

mike_bailey said:


> My grumpiness got really bad when I reached 40 last year. I seem to have totally lost my perspective on everything (everybody really). I'd have been revving my engine, tooting my horn and swearing at Mrs B if this had happened to me whereas when I was 39 I would have turned up the music and used the opportunity to chill out a bit. :x :x


Ah, there's the answer then, I turned 48 this year  . So I'm really grumpy :wink: . Hate shopping, hate traffic. The list goes on.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I must be ageing early!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Your name's Ken, you're meant to be grumpy.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

KenTT said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > My grumpiness got really bad when I reached 40 last year. I seem to have totally lost my perspective on everything (everybody really). I'd have been revving my engine, tooting my horn and swearing at Mrs B if this had happened to me whereas when I was 39 I would have turned up the music and used the opportunity to chill out a bit. :x :x
> ...


I have hated shopping and traffic since I was 25. Mind you, I think I was born grumpy.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Today I queue at the petrol pump forecourt, behind a chap who first walks all round the forecourt to find a plastic glove to wear so he can fill his car with fuel. Then after several minutes at the pump while filling his car, he then leans across to his rear hatch and opens it. Low and behold there are four petrol cans in the back, which Iâ€™ve no doubt after watching his earlier fastidious time wasting, he would now probably fill each can so precisely I would be in danger of becoming very grumpy. So I left to get my fuel else where.
> 
> Iâ€™m just curious as to whether others would be wound up by this.
> _________________





mike_bailey said:


> My grumpiness got really bad when I reached 40 last year. I seem to have totally lost my perspective on everything (everybody really). I'd have been revving my engine, tooting my horn and swearing at Mrs B if this had happened to me whereas when I was 39 I would have turned up the music and used the opportunity to chill out a bit. :x :x


This is a very common story, from men who reach that magical age :roll: 3 of my best mates are all going through it 

Probably would have been the sort of thing that would get me rattled, had I still been spending most of my life slaving my arse off working in the city.

The good news that you seem to get thru it, eventually, but it takes a year or two to get your perspective adjusted. Or you have a life changing experience, or you meet someone purely by chance and things kick off ...... :roll:

The last two years have been full of ups and downs for me, where as before I was just stuck in a trench, didn't realise it at the time.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> We have a Powder room....So why not a grumpy od men forum....I think we would see more traffic in it than the powder room


Good Idea 8) and a 'gentlemens' room too :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> We have a Powder room....So why not a grumpy od men forum....I think we would see more traffic in it than the powder room


Now thata a good idea  sorry


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its great been grumpy.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Its great been grumpy.


Why can't you spell ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes and I am fifty fucking two this year :x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So you can all fuck off.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mr peel was the best grumpy old man. I thought he was great.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Plus I am hiding in the kitchen while that puffs dancing tv competition shit is on


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I remember when saturday night was good on telly, all shit now :x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Mr peel was the best grumpy old man. I thought he was great.


Emma Peel was superb in Avengers, thats when we had good telly :x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

not emma, john peel. but i know what you mean.

what about Honor Blackman and Joanna Lumley and those tight cat suit??


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PHOAWER :twisted:

Best go and lie down with my Readers Digest


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Fifty fucking two this year? :evil:

A mere whipper smapper, a lad in short trousers. If you want Mr fucking grumpy then I'm your man and proud of it - thats when 'er indoors lets me that is :roll:

Graham


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Fifty fucking two this year? :evil:
> 
> A mere whipper smapper, a lad in short trousers. If you want Mr fucking grumpy then I'm your man and proud of it - thats when 'er indoors lets me that is :roll:
> 
> Graham


That's my dream cottage Graham, hope I get one when I reach your age


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

back to original question -

Noticing the old fucker start mincing about i would have taken the time to click my cigareete lighter in before getting out of my car.
i would then take the first filled can of fuel i could grab and smacked him in the face with it..... the blow would no doubt smash his glasses which would be perching on his silly upturned nose as he pears over the top of his bifocals trying to pull focus on the fuel pump readout.

As the sad old Fucker hits the deck i would have stamped on his chest and pinned him to the ground.... I would then proceed to tip fuel on the his flailing body and laught with delight as i climb back into my car take the cigarette lighter which has just popped out to signal its readiness and throw it onto the amassed pool of unleaded that he is sat soaked in.

I would then reverse rapidly away as i watch the scenario unfold infront of my eyes.

I cant stand old fuckers like this....... i have no patience for anything.;... im 25 - 26 in two weeks and i am getting worse by the day.

I dont like anyone - i hate the general public - i hate shopping - if i cant buy it online or with a specialist i dont want it and i wear the same type of jumpers and jeans every day because i like black and its classic...... i think i am old well before my days


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Soulctrla said:


> back to original question -
> 
> Noticing the old fucker start mincing about i would have taken the time to click my cigareete lighter in before getting out of my car.
> i would then take the first filled can of fuel i could grab and smacked him in the face with it..... the blow would no doubt smash his glasses which would be perching on his silly upturned nose as he pears over the top of his bifocals trying to pull focus on the fuel pump readout.
> ...


Imagine that this was the guy (courtesy of Off Topic): http://www.ogrish.com/archives/gas_stat ... _2006.html

PS don't get grumpy before your time young man, pace yourself or you'll use up all your anger and misery before you reach 40


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Soulctrla said:


> back to original question -
> 
> Noticing the old fucker start mincing about i would have taken the time to click my cigareete lighter in before getting out of my car.
> i would then take the first filled can of fuel i could grab and smacked him in the face with it..... the blow would no doubt smash his glasses which would be perching on his silly upturned nose as he pears over the top of his bifocals trying to pull focus on the fuel pump readout.
> ...


You have anger issues. :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> back to original question -
> 
> Noticing the old fucker start mincing about i would have taken the time to click my cigareete lighter in before getting out of my car.
> i would then take the first filled can of fuel i could grab and smacked him in the face with it..... the blow would no doubt smash his glasses which would be perching on his silly upturned nose as he pears over the top of his bifocals trying to pull focus on the fuel pump readout.
> ...


Carefull now, you will fall out of bed again  We old gits to exist to make you young ones feel smug and healthy so enjoy, it will be your turn soon enough


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

@ TOSH - your damn right - i do !!!

@ Obiwan - You aint hoggin all the grumpiness...... I wanna be a nasty old bastard and trust me my anger and rage is not in short supply - i should have plenty left for when i hit the BIG 40.

I reckon ill be a quality old geezer.... a real grumpy bastard.... Victor Meldrew aint got shit on me.

James -

p.s ill try to leave my anger at home for the Beehive Run....
The only thing ill be bringing other than my car and my self will be my camera.... hopefully better weather this time - makes for more photogenic skies.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> @ TOSH - your damn right - i do !!!
> 
> @ Obiwan - You aint hoggin all the grumpiness...... I wanna be a nasty old bastard and trust me my anger and rage is not in short supply - i should have plenty left for when i hit the BIG 40.
> 
> ...


You missed the point........ real old grumpies also have bad short memories so do not really know why they are grumpy, thats why we enjoy it so much :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Shuddup and sit down whoever you are... :x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TTotal said:


> Shuddup and sit down whoever you are... :x


Yeahhhhhhhh.......... who is it?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hello !

Whats happening on here today?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

42 ??????? Where did I leave Marvin?


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Ahhh - I see.....

"what were we talking about again ?"

No - I understand - I am as yet too young for this this really...

I remember everything and it all adds to my upset and angst.

Hmmm... i wonder if its latent teenage angst i am feeling - not the onset of middle ages grumpyness.

Ohh I dont know - anyway - what i do know is that i spend alot of my time being angry or aggressive about stuff that is not really that important.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> Ahhh - I see.....
> 
> "what were we talking about again ?"
> 
> ...


I don't know........ puberty is pretty important


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

ahh you funny guys.... I kill you last

James :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Soulctrla said:


> ahh you funny guys.... I kill you last
> 
> James :lol:


A change of diet can help. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Or a detox..........


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

In it hot..........


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Peach flavoured.........


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Turn one of them bars off..........


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Turn one of them bars off..........


Make sure you keep that bar open we'll be back :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Turn one of them bars off..........
> ...


OK Arnie :wink:


----------

